# Disney Occupancy



## slomac (Mar 23, 2015)

I was able to get a one bedroom at Saratoga Springs. We have 5 in our family so I am now worried that we may get in trouble. Will we not be able to take the magic bus?  Just wondering if I should risk it.  Our youngest is 6 so I am not worried about the having enough room.  Woudl book a 2 bedroom but there are never any available in RCI anymore.  Thoughts?


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 23, 2015)

I doubt you will gets trouble...you'll just be cramped, but you're cramped at Disney.
You will be able to ride the bus, they just pick you up, not interrogate.
Don't expect them to give you the extra bed. Take a bedroll.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 23, 2015)

As a DVC member, I can book a 1 bedroom and bring my own bedding for a fifth person.  It's stated that a fifth person can be accommodated, if you bring your own bedding.  So it's fine.  But maybe RCI exchanges are different? 

The studios also sleep four, which is odd to me.  Same occupancy and half the room.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, you can add a 5th person to Saratoga Springs 1 bedroom. It was a RCI exchange. You just won't have the bedding for it or enough towels. Very different when we exchanged into Animal Kingdom Villas. Lots of towels in the 1 bedroom.

I wish they would provide towels for two days (at least) or all the occupants in the room.

Note: You can use the cushions of the sofa bed as a bed. Just bring extra sheets and blankets.


----------



## slomac (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks does that include the shuttle from airport.  Trying to avoid renting a car .


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2015)

You can call DVC member services 800-800-9800 and ask for the RCI exchange extension.  They will look up your reservation number and give you a corresponding Disney reservation number. You should be able to add all names, including the 5th person. If you add all names, you will have magic bands, and Magic Express bus from airport for everyone. A 1Br @ SSR is fine for a family with 3 kids, just bring an air mattress or sleeping bag.  AS a DVc member, we only book 1BRs for our family of 5, but I also think they allow RCI exchangers to have 5 in the room legally--they definitely do at OKW, AKV, and BLT.


----------



## robemcdo (Mar 23, 2015)

Consider a town car pickup.  Much better than the magical express plus they pick you up at the airport. And they will stop at a grocery store for you on the way.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 23, 2015)

We have a RCI exchange into 1 bedroom SSR and have 5 people on the reservation. When I called the DVC # and asked the rep that we have 5 people he said fine and just added all the names (rule is max of 4 adults so fifth one has to be kid), he said no extra towel or linen. They are all on magical express reservation as well, no problems. All legal and DONE.


----------



## elaine (Mar 24, 2015)

DVC's occupancy rule is 1 infant under 3 does not count. So, if over 2, age doesn't matter.


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 24, 2015)

elaine said:


> DVC's occupancy rule is 1 infant under 3 does not count. So, if over 2, age doesn't matter.



Just one infant under 3 does not count or Infants under 3 does not count which means you can have 5 + 2 infants in one room?


----------



## elaine (Mar 25, 2015)

1 infant under 3 does not count. That also applies to WDW hotels, as well. However, I don't know what they do when you are putting a 5th person in a DVC the room that official sleeps only 4, like SSR.  I think since OKW, BLT, and most of AKV 1BR officially sleep 5 with DVC, they probably allow the extra under 3 infant. But, with rooms without a sleeper chair, I don't know if they allow a 5th without bedding and then an infant.


----------



## Myxdvz (Mar 26, 2015)

You are allowed 5 in a 1BR for any DVC except AKV value rooms  (which you won't ever get from RCI anyway)


----------



## Tank (Mar 26, 2015)

We ran into this problem only because we told them 5 at check in (rookie mistake) at a hotel. (Studio equivalent) Against fire code. We sure were not going to buy two rooms and we could live with being cramped. We went across the street and checked in.  I would not tell somebody its ok to have a extra person, just don't be standing all together at check in. Also don't expect extra towels.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Mar 26, 2015)

To reserve Disney's Magical Express ("shuttle from airport") and to use Extra Magic Hours (early park openings and late park closings for on-site guests), a guest must be on the room reservation.

Based on the experience of others, there should be no problem having two adults and three children on a room reservation for a 1BR at SSR.

That being said, a 1BR at SSR is not ideal for a family of five. There's one king bed in the bedroom and one queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room. That's it. If one child is still in a crib, it would be okay.


----------



## fluke (Mar 26, 2015)

Myxdvz said:


> You are allowed 5 in a 1BR for any DVC except AKV value rooms  (which you won't ever get from RCI anyway)



Agree.  

This is the official DVC policy.  And as said before they won't provide bedding for the 5th person.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with Werner Weiss. SSR's villas are among DVC's smallest. The kitchen/living area is pretty tight. If I had a family of 5 and the youngest was not under 3, I would try to get a different DVC resort, one with more living space and that sleeper chair in addition to the sleeper sofa in the LR.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

DVC's rule for many years was no more than 4 plus an infant (under 3 y.o.) in either a Studio or 1 bdrm. Some of the newer resorts have added a small pull-down bed to allow a 5th (smaller) person like VGF, Polynesian Villas and Aulani.  A few of the older resorts that have good square footage like OKW and Kidani Village, BLT, etc., have added a sleeper chair in the LR's to allow that 5th person.

After following this thread and seeing several people state DVC's policy allows 5 in any 1 bdrm, I grabbed my newly received Points Chart book for 2015 & 2016. There are still several DVC resorts that are listed as a max occupancy of 4 in a 1 bdrm (infant under 3 notwithstanding). Below are the DVC resorts that state they sleep up to FOUR people:

AKL's Jambo House has some villas that sleep only 4. 
Beach Club Villas
Boardwalk Villas
Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
Villas at the Wilderness Lodge

They used to be pretty stringent about these occupancy's as one thing most folks never consider is that there are fire codes that impact occupancy numbers. If you are planning on fitting 5 people in one of the above listed resorts and none of your party is under 3 y.o., please make certain you have talked w/Mbr Services and that they do indeed say it's okay and if it was me, I would certainly want to see it in writing on my reservation confirmation. Not trying to be a party pooper, but wanted to give accurate information straight from this very longtime DVC Member's written and most recent collateral. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2015)

From DVC, Saratoga Springs search:


Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa 

1 Bedroom Villa 

Relax and rejuvenate at this lakeside Resort that brings the spirit of Saratoga, New York to an idyllic setting. 

•Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL BE PROVIDED.
•1 king-size bed & 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
•Full kitchen
•Washer/dryer
•Full bathroom with whirlpool tub


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure if this link will work as it is within my DVC Member log-in:

https://dvc.disney.go.com/members/destinations/vacation-club-resorts/saratoga-springs-rooms

Clearly states sleeps up to 4 just as the Points Charts do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2015)

Why don't you go into DVC and start a search with SSR, any date, for a 1 bedroom, and you will see that message.   I copied/ pasted it because I happened to be booking two nights at the resort.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 26, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Not sure if this link will work as it is within my DVC Member log-in:
> 
> https://dvc.disney.go.com/members/destinations/vacation-club-resorts/saratoga-springs-rooms
> 
> Clearly states sleeps up to 4 just as the Points Charts do.



Cindy (and others) are correct regarding the 5th person for SSR. As someone who sent family (2 adults, 3 kids ages 10, 6, 4) to SSR last fall in a 1 bdrm I can attest that there is no issue. The DVC online reservation system will even accept five occupants during the reservation process.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cindy, I did indeed go and see precisely what you mentioned. I rarely book SSR as it is not my favorite for a number of reasons. I have stayed there multiple times since it opened in a variety of villa sizes. But the information I posted was from the Member website today as well, and the most recent point charts (2015-16) which also show occupancy. It would appear DVC hopes to discourage more than 4 at SSR in a 1 bdrm but does indeed allow such. 

A 4 year old as the youngest and 5th person would certainly be easier since that 5th person is just over the Disney "infant" age. If I was needing a DVC villa for 5, if at all possible I would choose a larger unit than SSR offers. I think it would be much more comfortable for a family of 5. The main reason I joined in 1993 was because I myself have 3 children.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 26, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> A 4 year old as the youngest and 5th person would certainly be easier since that 5th person is just over the Disney "infant" age. If I was needing a DVC villa for 5, if at all possible I would choose a larger unit than SSR offers. I think it would be much more comfortable for a family of 5. The main reason I joined in 1993 was because I myself have 3 children.



I agree, 5 in an SSR one bedroom would be less than ideal for me.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> I agree with Werner Weiss. *SSR's villas are among DVC's smallest*. The kitchen/living area is pretty tight. If I had a family of 5 and the youngest was not under 3, I would try to get a different DVC resort, one with more living space and that sleeper chair in addition to the sleeper sofa in the LR.



Huh, SSR is similar in size to some of the other villas (see below)
LOL, in my mind they're all pretty tight except Old Key West  
SSR Lovers and Owners Part 3


Room Sizes from the DIS board - http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-resource-center.2823949/#post-43070087



> BWV
> Studio: 359 sq. ft.
> *1 BR: 712 sq. ft.*
> 2 BR: 1071 sq. ft.
> ...


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

BLT and Kidani Village's 1 bedrooms are quite roomy as well. I think the configuration of the various resort's villas play into the "roominess" as well as the square footage. Though I think SSR, among a few others, are a bit tight in the LR and kitchen area, one won't notice that so much in the bedrooms and baths. They feel like a nice size. It's just the way they are laid out and designed. 

BLT and Kidani also have a terrific advantage for those that will have family/friends sleeping in the LR too….an extra bathroom.  And if there are teens in the group that is an AWESOME extra! Jambo House's DVC villas will not have the extra bathroom.

One thing I love about DVC is the wide variance of personalities, styles, and design of each resort. As I tell brand new members when I'm asked "which resort is the best"….you could stay in every single DVC resort and I will bet that your favorite will not be the same as mine. Lots of folks do not care for OKW. But it is still in my top 3. I will choose BCV over BW any day, but that's just me. Nice thing is, not everyone wants to stay in the same place. Good thing. Or we would never be able to book what we wanted for our vacations!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2015)

SSR One Bedroom Layout
BLT One Bedroom Layout
AKL Kidani One Bedroom Layout
_NOTE: Additional DVC room layouts can be found via a Google search. _

For those who aren't familiar with the DVC resorts, there are plenty of videos available on You Tube. For example David's DVC Rentals (dvcrequest.com) does a detailed walkthrough of the various DVC resorts & rooms. Here's a link to his playlist - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoCo_yj_PuBeaV5J0SZe67Q

I've stayed at AKL (both Jambo and Kidani), SSR, BCV, OKW and Aulani. I've also stayed in three bedroom grand villas at OKW, Kidani and Aulani.

I believe those who have spent more time at non-DVC timeshares are going to consider WDW DVC accommodations a little tight/cozy (except OKW and the three bedroom Grand Villas). Especially if your party is close to the maximum occupancy limits for the DVC room size at WDW.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 27, 2015)

VWL now allows five in a studio (with the new trundle type beds). Now, _that's really tight_.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 27, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> I believe those who have spent more time at non-DVC timeshares are going to consider WDW DVC accommodations a little tight/cozy (except OKW and the three bedroom Grand Villas). Especially if your party is close to the maximum occupancy limits for the DVC room size at WDW.


Agreed---particularly for the "2nd generation" resort design at SSR, VWL, BCV, and BWV.  We think the 2BRs there are fine for four.  Six would be a bit tight.  I can't imagine eight.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 27, 2015)

Really great points, Alwysonvac, Littlestar and Bnoble. And David's DVC does have super info for those needing details on DVC villas. And folks, if I have inadvertently offended anyone because I said SSR is not my personal fave, or that it is among the smallest of the DVC 1 bdrms, my apologies. That was certainly not my intent. Everyone has their favorites and you may loathe mine.  I just wanted this family of 5 that has a match for an SSR 1 bdrm to know that if they DID happen to have the option of one of the WDW DVC resorts with a little more room, they would probably be happier. 

It's funny, I just realized the only other TS I have really stayed at that are not Disney's are the Westin Kaanapali Villas and my Marriott Maui Ocean Club Napili. The North villas at that particular Westin resort have enormous masters and master baths in the 2 bdrms but their living area was really tight.  Especially in relation to the huge master/master bath. My Napili tower 2 bdrm has lets-have-a-square-dance sized MMOC living areas! Seriously roomy!! :whoopee:

Alwysonvac, aren't the GV's grand at Kidani and Aulani? Gorgeous! The lanais on the GV's at Aulani are like 60 feet long! Good place to wear out the toddlers! :rofl:


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm fine with SSR even if it is little smaller to cramp 5 people in. They is getting reservation at the right time.....resorts will be used only for sleeping etc and most of the time will be spent in park, DD etc...


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 29, 2015)

For magical express they only need the disney conf#. My brother will be joining me from Nigeria and I did not mail him anything. DVC rep told me he just needs the conf#. Due INTL travel he needs to do immigration and needs to pickup his own luggage and come to the magical express location on the terminal. So I did not send him anything.


----------

